# Free TRU BALL Releases



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought we would let you guys know we are giving away 2 Truball Releases on our Facebook Page, simply click the Link button and you are entered. Giving away a Scout at 1500 and a Beast at 2000 Likes.

Good Luck this upcoming Turkey Season. Also check out some of the ATA coverage we did this year


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Link or "like" button?


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Like. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

